# Man, U CZ guys sure are quiet



## Shipwreck

No much happening in this area of the site 

Where are all U guys?


----------



## spacedoggy

Don't know much about them but this one is eye candy

http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=44


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, that's about the only CZ that kinda interests me - I saw one at the Gandermountain store in Houston - Haven't really seen them anywhere else in person.


----------



## Guest

I think people like CZ rifles more than handguns.


----------



## rfawcs

If we start braggin', then everyone will want one and prices will go up.


----------



## Charlie

I sure wish this one was mine!


----------



## Navy87Guy

I'm getting ready to shoot my CZ 75BD in a USPSA match tomorrow. It's quickly become one of my favorite guns. I like it so much that I'm thinking about getting an SP-01 that I can shoot in Production, Limited 10 and Limited. 

I also have a CZ 97B that I am going to use for Lim 10. Both my CZs are extremely smooth and accurate shooters. 

I think you'll find that CZ pistols are just as popular as rifles.

Jim


----------



## DennyCrane

On some of the other forums, I have seen that they have an almost cult following.

Whatever does it for ya... :minigun: :minigun: :minigun:


----------



## -gunut-

Ooooooo


----------



## DennyCrane

-gunut- said:


> Ooooooo


What is that thing behind the ejection port?


----------



## Mike Barham

DennyCrane said:


> What is that thing behind the ejection port?


Believe it or not, it's a "slide racker." The theory is that you can use it to rack the slide one-handed on your belt or shoe if you have to charge the gun one-handed (like if you are injured). Normally you'd do this with the rear sight, but the CZ100's rear sight would last for approximately one repetition of that technique.

I had one of these guns for a little while, picked it up from a friend of a friend for $100. It sucked, to be quite honest. Fragile rear sight and an absolutely terrible trigger. Malfunctioned occasionally. I traded it for a S&W Model 19, which was one of the better gun trades of my life.

My wife's CZ75B is an outstanding pistol, however.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck

Interesting...

I've looked at CZs a few times - I don't really like the yellowish dots on the sights. But, that CZ 100 is the best looking CZ, I think....


----------



## Mike Barham

Shipwreck said:


> I've looked at CZs a few times - I don't really like the yellowish dots on the sights. But, that CZ 100 is the best looking CZ, I think....


Beauty is as beauty does. Shoot it and then tell me if you think the same way!

Aesthetically, I think the original CZ75 (with the round trigger guard) is the most attractive in the line. The 75 is like a Browning Hi-Power that works all the time. My wife's two-tone CZ75B has served her very well over the past five or so years, including a trip to Front Sight. It's a far better design than the CZ100, in my opinion.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck

I've rented a CZ a couple months back - I think it was a 75 model. Itw as just "okay." I didn'personally see anything different in it compared to any other metal DA/SA gun, personally. And, I didn't really like the non-white sights.

CZ's just don't interest me, personally. I thought I would try one after hearing all the comments about it - so I did try one. I'd take a Beretta over one, personally.

and w/ the latest prices I have seen on Beretta 92s ($409 at Houston gun shows - new), U can buy one for less than the price of a CZ.


----------



## Mike Barham

To each his own, I suppose. I find the Beretta so bulky as to be totally unmanagable in high-speed shooting, though it's okay for slow SA shooting at the square range. But for me, the grip on the CZ75 is second only to the Browning P35 in comfort, and I have no issues shooting it very well at speed. I can run a clean El Prez at *well* under Cooper's old par time with the CZ, whereas I can't even come close with a 92FS.

The old Berettas were good because you could carry cocked and locked, but the newer models are of course TDA (is there a vomit icon?). I very strongly prefer a consistent, short trigger as on a cocked and locked CZ75 to the "crunchenticker" modern Berettas. The trigger reset on both pistols is long, which is one reason I don't shoot the CZ anything other than recreationally.

The sights on the CZ75 could be bigger and better, but I think the sights on the Beretta 92 series also need a very serious improvement. The sight picture is pretty tight on both guns. You can get night sights for the 75B for not very much money, though, and you don't even have to drill/mill the front sight like you do on a Beretta.

My major beef with the CZ is that it is heavy and it needs some kind of roughening on the front and back straps. The wife slapped two-bits worth of skateboard tape on her pistol and it works fine. And if you're not strong enough to shoot a 35 ounce pistol, well, either hit the gym or take up knitting.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I am not a huge fan of the traditional DA gun either - that's why I like the P99 so much - althought at 1 point, the Beretta was one of my favs. Still, if I am going to get a non-polymer DA/SA gun w/ an external hammer, I would prefer the Beretta. I am familiar w/ it, and I like the bright white dot sights.

That being said, I don't see me buying any gun of that design again.


----------



## Navy87Guy

As much as I love my Walther P99 and my Beretta PX4 - right now I would have to go with CZ as my brand of choice. I have a CZ 75BD (decocker-only) that I've been shooting in USPSA Production and it's a sweet gun. I did change out the factory sights for a set of CZ competition sights and I'm thoroughly happy.

I also have a CZ 97B (.45 ACP). It's got the be the most accurate out-of-the-box .45 I've ever shot. It's a big gun...no doubt about that. But it's accurate and a real pleasure to shoot.

I just ordered a CZ 75 SP-01 Tactical. I'm having an action job done on it, and getting the competition sights installed. I expect it will replace my 75BD once I get it in my hands.

Aesthetically, I prefer the look of the SP-01 and the 97B with the full length dust covers. I don't really like the look of the traditional 75's -- but I don't shoot them because of how they look!

Jim


----------



## spacedoggy

I just shot the CZ75. My first thought was what an ugly gun and after shooting the first mag, I said I have to get one of these. This happen with me and the Glock years ago. I said I would not own one and how ugly. Now they are eye candy. I do love the look of the CZ100 but won't buy one until I test it. That's what I love about this site. I don't think I would ever have rented the CZ75. I go to other sites but trust more of the people on this site.


----------



## Hyunchback

*Cz 100*

The polymer framed CZs are not that popular among the CZ owners that I know. The triggers tend to be stiffer and not as easy to "shoot in", from what I've been told.

I think that CZ should stick to what CZ does best. All metal handguns that function, shoot accurately and fill your hand with one of the best feeling grip frames on the market.


----------



## Ratel

CZ shooters are quiet because we're out shooting the CZ's a lot :smt071 

I like my CZ75B Tactical (The green framed one) so much that my license plate is CZ75TAC.

If everybody liked the same thing we wouldn't have the wonderful selection of firearms that we enjoy. I have my likes and dislikes, but still enjoy getting out and making things go "bang". I'm not a fan of Glocks, they just don't fit my hand well, but have enjoyed shooting them. I just wouldn't rush out and by any of the Austrian Tupperware.

Reminds me of a firearms T-shirt I saw with a dozen or so different handguns and the words Celebrate Diversity on it. That's what its about to me.

I picked up my first CZ75 and it fit my particular hand shape wonderfully. It has all the accuracy I'm capable of wringing out of it and has never failed me.

I like the 1911 frame, the Browning Hi-Power and the new Springfield XD also. They "fit" me. Glocks, HK and Rugers require me to adjust the sight picture and the hold when I pick them up. I like shooting them but wouldn't buy them.


----------



## Trophyrider

I guess this section of the forum is quiet because the administrator comes in here and post about how ugly CZ's are and how they can't compare to Beretta's? :roll:

You're right, too each their own, but why create a forum, then pee all over the brand you want to discuss?


----------



## Shipwreck

Trophyrider said:


> I guess this section of the forum is quiet because the administrator comes in here and post about how ugly CZ's are and how they can't compare to Beretta's? :roll:
> 
> You're right, too each their own, but why create a forum, then pee all over the brand you want to discuss?


Sorry dude, but you got it wrong - I didn't "pee" on anything. U will never hear me say "such and such gun sucks." Or, "you are an idiot, go buy a real gun. - Stuff like that"

LOok real closely at what I said and how I said it... I stated that I did not like it. That is fair criticism. In fact, I have pointed out on this board that those stupid type complaints about a brand of gun are not very welcome (well, maybe about a Hi Point pistol, but nothing else  ). One thing that most members like here is that the site is not that way - for instance, on other sites - if ya like a gun other than a Glock, ya get ripped apart.

I'm sorry - maybe being new to the site, you don't know me that well. But, I stand by my comments, and think there is nothing wrong w/ what I said...


----------



## js

I must have missed something.......... ???

Anyway tophyrider, you're new around here... stick around for a while and you'll realize you're amongst the best group of gun enthusiast on the internet.

It's even been rumored to be like... Camelot :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: j/k


----------



## Trophyrider

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry dude, but you got it wrong - I didn't "pee" on anything. U will never hear me say "such and such gun sucks." Or, "you are an idiot, go buy a real gun. - Stuff like that"
> 
> LOok real closely at what I said and how I said it... I stated that I did not like it. That is fair criticism. In fact, I have pointed out on this board that those stupid type complaints about a brand of gun are not very welcome (well, maybe about a Hi Point pistol, but nothing else  ). One thing that most members like here is that the site is not that way - for instance, on other sites - if ya like a gun other than a Glock, ya get ripped apart.
> 
> I'm sorry - maybe being new to the site, you don't know me that well. But, I stand by my comments, and think there is nothing wrong w/ what I said...


I am not saying your criticism is not valid or fair. Like I said before, to each their own. My point was, probably made poorly, if you were trying to get a forum going on a brand of pistol, I don't think I would have made a neutral to negative opinion about CZ's.

I didn't mean for it to come off sounding as snotty as it did. In fact, I am pining for a SW99 .45 that has been sitting in my favorite gunshop's display case so we have some common gorund there. Handled it the other day and was really impressed with the feel.

I love CZ's because they feel like they were made to fit my hand. I had always wanted a CZ-75 every since reading about them 20 years ago. I now own a CZ-75B Tactical, P-01, and 9mm RAMI. I'll throw a pic of them down in the picture thread since so I can be the first to do so. :mrgreen:

I have read through a few of the other sections of the forum, and I agree, it's nice to see a forum where someone is not calling someone elses choice of pistol a piece of junk. 
I was pleasantly suprised by the responses to the post about S&W Sigma pistols. Usually on other forums it takes only one post for someone to start calling them junk.


----------



## Cuda

Shipwreck said:


> No much happening in this area of the site
> 
> Where are all U guys?


It's quiet because we don't have anything to complain about!!!


----------



## bambam

I'm picking up my new 9mm CZ 70B Stainless today. It's my first CZ. I always try to buy American when I can but I was looking for a 9mm for inexpensive target/range shooting and plinking, and a gun for my wife. All the positive comments I've read about the 70B and the very reasonable price swayed me to try a CZ. I'm really looking forward to picking it up and shooting it. Anyone have recommendations on compatible/good FMJ and JHP ammo? Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

I will admit that the fullsize 9mm's with the full dustcover/tac rail look kinda cool. I saw one at my local shop last week.

If I ever got a CZ, it would probably be that one...


----------



## Revolver

I guess beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder. I find the CZ 100 to be vomit-inducing hideous and the 75's to be quite attractive. I actually thought you guys were being sarcastic at first. I've considered getting a 75 but can never find good deals. I don't think that anyone can deny that the 92/96 series of Berettas aren't good-looking pistols either. Another thing I like about them is that "MADE IN USA" some of them sport on the slide.


----------



## Hyunchback

*Go Used for a 75*

Used 75s are a reasonable investment. I picked up mine that way.

The latest incarnation of the 75 with the full length dust cover is known as the SP 01. It's lines are almost exactly like those of the 75. Most of the changes are to the frame. It is forged instead of cast. It's the offspring of the CZ 75 flirting with the P 01.

There have to be some small changes internally, though. My Kadet Kit functions flawlessly on a real 75 but the slide won't lock back on the Kadet Kit when installed on the SP 01. That's all that it won't do, though.

The SP 01 also comes standard with a 19 round magazine but the same one will function fine in a 75.

Now if they will just make a .40 SP 01!


----------



## DennyCrane

Picture please


----------



## Hyunchback

*Plenty of SP 01 photos at the CZ-USA site.*

I can't take a pic of mine as it's at the gunsmith getting the action smoothed.

I had that done on my 75 B and it was a VAST improvement.

I really should take pics of my CZs but they are all pretty generic examples.

I just paid my CZ loving friend for an old-style CZ 83 today. It has the rounded trigger guard, rather than the newer ones. I'll be picking it up from him tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Does anyone know much about the CZ P-01's and where they're available from? I frequented many gun stores, none of them had it in and some didn't even know about it. At some point in the future I'm looking at getting either a 9mm or a .45. I've shot Sig and Springfield and liked them both, but am kinda curious about the P-01 http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=28

Haven't seen any of the 750 sniper either http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=75

Cheers...


----------



## martial_field

The full size CZ's feel better to me than any handgun I have picked up. The only gun that comes close is the Sig 226. I own a CZ SP 01 and have used it in IPSC and IDPA competitions. It makes a good competition gun because of its feel, accuracy and because it has a "cocked and locked" mode. In fact, I have had my best placements in competitions with this gun. 

Curiously, though, I do not think this gun is legal in IDPA competitions. The local club where I have competed probably didn't strictly enforce the rules.
The gun is too heavy for the Stock Service Pistol category, has a full length dust cover eliminating it from the Enhanced Service Pistol category and it isn't a .45 and so it doesn't fit in the Custon Service Pistol category. I may have to confine its use to IPSC matches.


----------



## rachilders

There's probably not much to say since there isn't much to improve with CZ's. :mrgreen: 

Most posts on forums tend to be about problems or ways to "improve" a gun, but CZ's don't need much improvement and have very few problems. I guess we could talk about all the CZ good points...


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

rachilders said:


> There's probably not much to say since there isn't much to improve with CZ's. :mrgreen:
> 
> Most posts on forums tend to be about problems or ways to "improve" a gun, but CZ's don't need much improvement and have very few problems. I guess we could talk about all the CZ good points...


I'd have to agree with you there. I've read a lot of positive things about CZ's, which just makes me want to try one out.


----------



## ecureed

when I pick up my 75b Stainless this weekend I will be sure to post pics and a range report....maybe that will help liven things up!


----------



## hj28rules

I have had my CZ75B and CZ83 .380 for some time now. Along with my Taurus Model 66 revolver, they are the pistols I most frequently take to the range. I like the feel and accuracy of these firearms. 
Previous pistol was a Sig P226 ($650.00) I had for a couple of years and experienced infrequent jamming, misfeeds and stovepiping issues. It was a fine pistol, but not my cup of tea. I sold it and bought my CZ75B with $ left over. At the gun show last week, I noticed that the prices for CZ's have increased substantially since I got mine (2005).

LM...Ft. Worth, Tx.
PO1 USN: 1964-1972 Viet Nam Vet
SFC US ARMY: 1982-1996 Desert Storm Vet (ret.)
:smt1099


----------



## Gila Jorge

I have a CZ75 in 40 and also a 75BD in 9mm its a compact model...Both are fine weapons. My first, was at the behest of my dealer who when I ordered a SIG talked me into this or he would buy from me...when it came in, I would not part with it...I still have it and have had for a number of years...so when I wanted a 9mm I immediately got another CZ. My other guns are Walther PPKS, Bersa UC9, Les Baer Premier Custom Carry, and NightHawk Talon 2 Bob-Tail. Love them all...but the CZs were my first serious crunchentickers.


----------



## Koontzy

Charlie said:


> I sure wish this one was mine!


which cz is that? thats a sweet looking gun


----------



## clarkston_cz

A worked over 75B Stainless with tritium nites and Lasergrip.
No sighting or gripping issues at all.


----------



## Shipwreck

One of the few guns I think that look BETTER with laser grips on them. Sweet!


----------

